# Kasa k725 plotter



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys & girls, anyone using the kasa series Iv k725 vinyl plotter?
I recently bought one and it's been working great for doing the vinyl cuts, I'm using flexi 10 for my cutting software but seem to be struggling with setting up this optical eye for contour cutting I seemed to have set it spot on when using the pen in the holder but when I put the blade in its way out Iv set the offsets to the recommendation in the users manual but even that is out? Any ideas cheers


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Try a calibration procedure with the blade installed.
Create a 3" square with a 0 offset contour.
Draw the square and registration marks on vinyl.
Place the blade in and run the 0 contour cut with offsets of 0,0.
The contour will be offset from the original square by exactly the offset coefficients.
Measure the difference in X and Y as accurately as possible. Calipers work best. You an also use the cutter itself to do the measurement by using the laser dot and placing it on the two corners and subtracting the coordinates if they appear on the display.
Enter the offsets into Flexi and recut the contour. Should be very close.
Here is a blog post detailing the calibration procedure:
Contour Cutter Laser Calibration Using Flexi Starter | Cutterpros.com


----------



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome thanks cutterpros for the reply I'll give that a go see how it goes that sounds pritty straight forward cheers,


----------



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

I gave this ago it worked a treat had to fine tune it a little but worked well, although half way through cutting the design out it seems to do random lines and goes all crazy any ideas what that could be it seems to cut the smaller designs ok but when I increase the size it goes rouge


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Perhaps this is related to static dissipation. Try some static ground string. This blog post may be useful to you:
Static Dissipation In A Vinyl Cutter | Cutterpros.com


----------



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeh I don't think it's static iv taken the cutter of it's stand and placed it on a table it cuts small designs no problem but if I increase the size say a3 landscape it gets half way through and just does random lines would the cutter memory have anything to do with it? it's 4mb I really have no idea on this the project manager only has the job I'm cutting in it I think if it were static it would happen on the small designs too but only does it on the bigger ones


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Could be static. Static gets worse when the image gets larger.
It could also be related to memory in the cutter being corrupt (need new motherboard) or it could be driver related.
Run a static test. Without vinyl, try and run a large image and then repeat with vinyl. If it completes without vinyl but does not complete with vinyl you know it is static related. Static string can fix this if it ends up being static.


----------



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys I was talking with a guy today and he mentioned that the problem maybe my laptop I'm running windows 8 and using flexi starter 10 connect via USB on com port 3 he said I should get an old computer/laptop that's running windows xp and I shouldn't have a problem does that sound right? He said it's something to do with the ports? Anyone know if this could be true I'm got the wire going from the cutter to the stand but still seems to be doing it cheers


----------



## dansblackcat (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the KASA k725 the same unit as UScutter MH721 or maybe MH871?
They look virtually identical?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

With that cutter and win 8 you could use a high speed usb to serial adapter, then you could assign a com port which I think would solve the problem.. something like this and its for win 8 and 8.1 High Speed USB to Serial Adapter Keyspan | USA-19HS | Tripp Lite


----------



## Matt141 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeh it's a us cutter 721 so I found out recently I seemed to have fixed the problem now it wasn't anything to do with the cutter but just the flexistarter program when I imported the images I was trying to resize them or make them bigger after i sent it to the cutter this was causing the cutter to do the random lines when I make the images bigger in the home screen and send it I then resize it in the second window that appears and it's working perfectly now thanks guys


----------

